# Parkline Sportsman's IBO world qualifier



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Just letting everyone know that 
Saturday June 6th 
Parkline Sportsman Club will be holding its 
IBO world qualifier and Pig Roast
2X15 targets
$20 registration starts at 9am
Pig roast cost is $12.50/person
Any other questions pm me
Brian


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

....are you counting 11's?




J/K!


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Ya I think we will :darkbeer:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

btmckay said:


> Ya I think we will :darkbeer:


Gator, gotta hit one first!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:bump: for a great event


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Random or shotgun Brian?


----------



## xtremhntr (Jan 31, 2009)

*score?*

what do you have to shoot to qualify for the worlds. is it a set score or do you have to finish in the top 10 or somthing like that. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I think you have to shoot over 360.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

copied from the IBO rule book : 
In order to compete in the IBO World Championship an archer must be an IBO member and place in the top twenty (20) scores for his or her class at an IBO-sanctioned qualifying tournament. FBH archers need not qualify to participate in the IBO World Championship.:darkbeer:


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

It is a shotgun start at 10am
Registration is open at 9am
Top 20 scores in each class qualifies for the IBO worlds at
Ellecotteville,NY
Was out tonight laying out the course and the bugs were 
starting to get bad. So bring bug dope or thermacells:zip:

Brian


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Directions*

Can we get some directions - from Ottawa?
Thanks


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

We are located right on Hwy 17 so it is easy to find
We are half way between Chalk River and Deep River
Coming from Ottawa we are on the right hand side of the
hwy(south side) you will see a Mr Gas gas station about 2-3kms
out of Chalk River we are just past this gas station on the same
side. You can't miss us. 
If anybody has any questions I can be reached at
613 584 9673
If I'm not in leave a message and I will get back to you

Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oops*

Brian I think that would be the left hand side coming from Ottawa Yes the south side...


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Directions*

Thanks Guys,
I'll be there tomorrow.


----------

